# Do you prefer A or B???



## shamrockbono (Oct 9, 2007)

which image of a proposed cities most important train station do you prefer

A or B????


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Are these two real proposals for the same station? Could you name the city (because 2 respectely 4 tracks doesn't look like a "most important station" to me.)?

Nevertheless, I would clearly go for A. It is at least a bit of representative, B looks like an ordinary metro station.


----------



## shamrockbono (Oct 9, 2007)

the city is dublin...
im guessing the one on the right is an old proposal that has not been updated however note its lack of height....

same station...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

B..

A looks funny, but in reality that shape wouldn't be visable and doesn't look like that great a shape imo when it comes to actual usage


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

wow, a's different. i like b


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Wasn't A proposed as some kind of joke some time ago?


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

A-i like it


----------



## gus_chi (Apr 17, 2006)

I voted for A. It's very unique and intricate. However, if you ask me, B is much more economically viable.


----------



## wayhigh (Dec 8, 2007)

A looks so much better


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

A- Because it looks like a Cloverleaf, it's a good idea for Ireland's main station.
But it could be a bit difficult and expensive to build IMO...

A is a joke isn't it ?


----------

